# Aviator Watch



## jackp93 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all

I bought this watch the other day, it is by a company called TELL. I believe it dates from around the 1930's could anyone tell me any information on the watch or the company as I cant find anything out.

Cheers

Jack


----------



## jackp93 (Feb 17, 2013)

I forgot to mention on the inside of the case it has the number 689878 stamped onto it, im not sure if that's of any help.

Cheers

Jack


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

I saw this on the bay


----------



## jackp93 (Feb 17, 2013)

Yer that was where I got it from I didn't think it was to bad for a starter aviator watch

Jack


----------



## jackp93 (Feb 17, 2013)

any help please


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

i do like the swivel fixed lugs ,not seen a tell of that style before


----------



## glyndwr (Jun 25, 2013)

Blimey....if only that watch could talk, I think it would have quite a story to tell.

No pun intended.


----------

